# circus wagon toy box



## Adam Lyons (Sep 10, 2017)

When i was younger my grandfather build me a circus wagon toy box. When he passes away i was given the book the plans were in but during my move years ago the book has disappeared. I have found pictures online of the exact toy box as far as design that matches pictures from my childhood. is there anyone that has seen this toy box plan in books i know it would be pretty easy to replicate but its more the book that i am looking for in addition to the plans. I am wanting to build one for my niece, but would like to have the book as my grandfather was always looking thru it. For the life of me i can remember what the cover looked like.


----------



## LMR (Jun 20, 2021)

Adam Lyons said:


> When i was younger my grandfather build me a circus wagon toy box. When he passes away i was given the book the plans were in but during my move years ago the book has disappeared. I have found pictures online of the exact toy box as far as design that matches pictures from my childhood. is there anyone that has seen this toy box plan in books i know it would be pretty easy to replicate but its more the book that i am looking for in addition to the plans. I am wanting to build one for my niece, but would like to have the book as my grandfather was always looking thru it. For the life of me i can remember what the cover looked like.


Realize you've probably already found this but if not it's on ebay right now 









1960's SEARS ROEBUCK CIRCUS WAGON TIGER TOY CHEST PLAN No.9 14712,instructions | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1960's SEARS ROEBUCK CIRCUS WAGON TIGER TOY CHEST PLAN No.9 14712,instructions at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I have the same toy chest and was looking to sell it. Found your post during my search.


----------

